# Happy 4th of July to all Americans out there!



## timshatz (Jul 3, 2008)

Have a great 4th of July and have a cold one (if old enough) for me!

ENJOY!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yup....HAPPY 232nd BIRTHDAY to you all....and many, many more to come!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Pal, back atcha! 

When does Scotland celebrate it's "Day"?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll wish you guys a happy fourth.... even if my work load doubles because


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2008)

I already posted this. Oh well...

Ah my first 4th of July where I will be at home in a long time (Military loves to make sure its soldiers do not get hollidays off...). I guess being a civilian again pays off!

I am having a big BBQ over at my house this weekend with lots of friends. I have 10 racks of ribs ready to go. Tomorrow I will make my Cole Slaw (KFC recipe...), potato salad and baked beans. Later in the day I will get the grill going.

Some of my guests tomorrow will be Germany and I have promised them a real traditional American BBQ. The only thing that will not be American is going to be there beer, I just could not go there! 

Later that night we will watch the fire works form the Army Airfield that I work at from my back yard.

I plan having a good holliday weekend. I will probably go fishing on Saturday and either golfing or hiking on Sunday.

What are you guys up to?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm starting it off right. Tonight, we are doing an Independence Day flyover for an event over my own town. The really cool thing about that is that one of the pilots just returned from Afghanistan. Moorpark does their fireworks and festivities on the 3rd, so it works out nice to have a BBQ tomorrow with some friends. Saturday and Sunday will be probably editing pictures from tonight.


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2008)

thats right editing photos and getting them on this very site ! 

I'll probably try and catch up on some business before my trip to Germany in 3 weeks, since one kid is away camping and another is off to places north, will be home with the Mrs. who needs quite a bit of rest

happy 4th gents !!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2008)

A Happy Fourth to all Americans.My best wishes.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy 4th!!

I actually will be doing nothing. Had a long workweek (six 10 hour days with several 2am call-outs!) so I have nothing planned. The township parade goes by my window and since I'm on the second floor I have great seats! Then I go to work at 6pm.  Big booming fireworks and running dogs don't mix!


----------



## v2 (Jul 3, 2008)

"Let martial note in triumph float
And liberty extend its might hand
A flag appears 'mid thunderous cheers,
The banner of the Western land"

Happy Birthday to all Americans!


----------



## seesul (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy 4th my friends!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy 4th of July guys! Have a great day


----------



## Heinz (Jul 3, 2008)

Have a great day


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 3, 2008)

Have a fun and safe day.


----------



## Soren (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th of July all you Americans out there!


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I already posted this. Oh well...
> 
> Ah my first 4th of July where I will be at home in a long time (Military loves to make sure its soldiers do not get hollidays off...). I guess being a civilian again pays off!
> 
> ...



Enjoy your holiday Chris, hope you´ll have a nice weather during BBQ.
Since 2 weeks ago till yesterday we had terrible hot weather here with temps over 30 degree and since yesterday´s night there´s nothing bun rain here actualy. The weather prevision says about 30 degree on Sunday so I wanna spend it at the lake with my family. I´m happy my wife has a driving licence and can drive us back


----------



## JugBR (Jul 4, 2008)

the red coats gone, america is free !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2008)

I think we will be alright Roman. The weather today is sunny and about 28 C and tonigh it is supposed to be about 23 C and slight chance of light rain for a short period of time. We have big porch to sit under though so even if it does rain, we can continue to have a good time.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Fourth of July all, be safe and have lots of fun.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What are you guys up to?



Having the family over (all relations of the little girl in the picture) and doing up Burgers, Brats, Corn, Potato Salad, Cheese (a recent addition to the 4th compliments of my Italian wife)and.........

....................BEER! Lots of beer!

Kinda rainy here, no worries we need it and it will clear off in the afternoon so we can watch the fireworks at the top of the street. 

Have a good one boys!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 4, 2008)

JugBR said:


> the red coats gone, america is free !



But with the dollar as low as it is, they're back! NYC is full of them.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jul 4, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Have a great 4th of July and have a cold one (if old enough) for me!
> 
> ENJOY!
> 
> View attachment 65695


Americans one and all, Adler ist gelandet, Froliche Gebursttag! Happy Birthday!



Wurger said:


> A Happy Fourth to all Americans.My best wishes.


Wurger, Thanks!



Lucky13 said:


> Yup....HAPPY 232nd BIRTHDAY to you all....and many, many more to come!


Thanks Lucky! My Dad's side of the family are Stewarts from Scotland. Mother's side, Pringles from Ireland. Small wonder they didn't stay married!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Going down to my moms place, she has a couple acres. gonna bbq and drink some beers its cool because they launch the fireworks over her house. So we actually get them directly above our heads


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2008)

> and doing up Burgers, Brats, Corn, Potato Salad, Cheese (a recent addition to the 4th compliments of my Italian wife)and.........



Where did you say you lived, Tim, off the Boulevard? I'll be there at 2pm.


----------



## drgondog (Jul 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I already posted this. Oh well...
> 
> Ah my first 4th of July where I will be at home in a long time (Military loves to make sure its soldiers do not get hollidays off...). I guess being a civilian again pays off!
> 
> ...



I got up at 0400 to put the Brisket in the smoker and will put the ribs in about 0900 to wrap up at 1600. Dry Rub.. My Texas Smoker will handle a 10 pound brisket and about 9 racks of ribs.

No fireworks around here - our valley is still pretty hazy from all the N.California fires and we are in constant worry of fires (as Erich is all too familiar with) in Oregon in the Summer.

We'll be doing Dirty Rice, Cole Slaw, garden salad and banana cream pie for about 30 people. I suspect there will be Gin and Tonics, Beer and Margarit's somewhere.

Tomorrow morning (early) I'll be working up loads for 375 I just finished re-barrelling. I will NOT be getting trashed today for sure.

Sunday will be 'mo de lawn/pasture' day.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th of July everyone.... 

To all u Brits (Limey Bastards) out there, *Thank You* for not being able to control one of ur Colonies from across the Atlantic... 

Ur failure has allowed us to celebrate this occasion, and everytime I blow something up or shoot a rocket into the sky, I feel proud that my ancestors had the balls to defeat tyranny and claim our Independence....


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy 4th to all..no fireworks here - 3 days of constant rains.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 4, 2008)

timshatz said:


> But with the dollar as low as it is, they're back! NYC is full of them.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 4, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_nO0F4ugss_

best interpretation ever !


----------



## timshatz (Jul 6, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Where did you say you lived, Tim, off the Boulevard? I'll be there at 2pm.



It was a good one N, got everything inside right before the rains came. Great meal, ate like kings. Then, the nonresident family left and my wife and daughter crashed. It was raining and I figured the Fireworks up the street were a bust. But they did them anyway. Ended up standing on a golf course, sipping beer and watching the local club's Fireworks display from practically under them.

A pretty good day.

Off to another BBQ today. Three in a row, no wonder I gain weight in the summer!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2008)

Good day!!

I sat on my roof and watched fireworks from 4 different towns.


----------

